# Whats everyone's nitrogen total up too?



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

wondering what everone is up to for the year of actual nitrogen per 1000sqft

Im currently at 1.43lbs


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I've gone a tad bit overboard this year. My front yard is probably at 3.5lbs. Rest of the property is at 2.5lbs. However, I'd say about 50-60% of that is slow release.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

wow i was thinking i should of done more eailer on but thats a good shot for sure


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

1lb from one app in late April.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm at 1.8 pounds.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

3.25 Lb. N. Lesco Starter Fert once, Milo twice, Ringer once. Not even sure exactly how much is actually recommended. Next year I think I'll use less in Spring and more in Fall but my lawn was really rough coming out of winter.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I generally go light in the spring and then I'll pound it in the fall. Only two apps, I think, at about .20lbs/1k each. It was growing insanely fast this year so I didn't want to push and make myself mow more!


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I am at 2.91 in front, 2.19 in back. I thought I read somewhere that KBG needs 3-4lbs per year. I am ahead. I am still learning. I am using less in spring next year, especially if I remember g-man's fall nitrogen blitz! Being such a newb, it is interesting to see and learn what others are doing! Especially in spring. I'm already developing (hopefully) a better plan next year.


----------



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

0.0 lbs/k. The lawn looked amazing from the fall routine so I haven't hit it with anything. Then we moved to scorching hot temps so I don't want to push top growth. Lawn actually doesn't look bad from a color perspective, but weeds have been bad this year.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

4 pounds so far for the year. Mostly organic with some synthetic. My lawn is mostly kbg and likes the N.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm at 1.95lb of N/M. I'm following grow potential (GP) and used some N to fight some fungus.

@mattw10517 I did not notice we had another Hoosier since last year. Welcome to TLF.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm at 2lb/k of synthetic N from urea and 1.5lb/k of organic N so far this season. Spoon fed my reno this spring to this point.


----------



## Brent T (Oct 23, 2017)

1.5 lbs


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

1lb synthetic from April, 1.5 organic (milo) over the last two months.

Since there's no Milo left I'm saving mine for the fall when there's potential for moss, figure the iron will help.
Luckily for us in WA, there's a treatment sewage plant that produces the same product nearby for $10 for 50lbs and makes 5-5-0.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If I added it all up right:

Front: 0.5
Front overseed areas: 1.5
Upper side overseed: 2.3
Lower side overseed: 1.4
Back: 0.5
Low input area: 1.0

Front and back will get another 0.5 (late this year) this week, as will the side.

Grandfather's: 0.5 on most areas.

Experience shows me that areas that go summer dormant benefit from a little earlier schedule in the spring.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Not even sure, actually. Probably in the 2-3 lbs/M range from roughly equal parts milo, liquid urea, and some leftover Scotts starter fert. I'll be applying another 0.3-ish lbs/M of liquid urea as soon as it's not 100 degrees and/or raining every other day. :-/


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm at 1.05 N/M. Most goes down in the fall. I use a mix of syn and org. State limit is 2.7 so... I'm being good and following the rules... It really seems to be plenty anyway. It grew crazy in the spring. I think I'll go lower next year for spring. Some pros here use 1.5 per year with great results. They have all their other macros and micros on point though and not first year growth. Anyone else trying for low inputs?


----------



## tony972333 (Jun 28, 2018)

I am at 2.2 Lbs of N per 1000 sq ft (which 1.2 comes from an organic fertilizer and 1.0 come from a synthetic fertilizer). This year, I use a fertilization schedule for KBG from a local organisation (CRAAQ). This schedule includes the amount of N per 1000 sq ft that is recommended to be applied every fertilizer application (for a certain date). So far, I made the first 4 applications of fertilizer and the lawn looks very good and the grass growth is consistent.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

After yesterday's app I'm at 3lb of Milo and about .75 of synthetic.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I'd have to check my notes when I get home but I think I'm around 3 lbs N/M from urea and MAP. Started dropping in mid - May.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Year following a renovation and I'm at 2.4 lbs/M of N so far. 1.8 lbs/M of N from urea and .6 lbs/M of N from Milorganite.


----------

